
Ruby interactive dependency graph visualizer - blazeeboy
https://github.com/blazeeboy/rubrowser
======
blazeeboy
I have lots of things to do with it, like releasing it as a gem, zooming,
panning, writing some tests...etc

it's a prototype that just works :)

